# Chloe pulls when we are walking



## Chloe's Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

My 14 week old Chloe pulls when we go for a walk. We've just started taking her out for long walks because she completed all of her shots and I feel like I have a husky pulling the pack. My arm actually was hurting yesterday. She's only 15 lbs. I pull her back and try to correct her, but I'm obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, another Chloe... My Chloe is almost 7 months and we still are working on the loose leash walking, so I am not the best person for advice on that. I just wanted to say Hello and Welcome


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you take treats out with you, get her focased on you. are their any training classes near you. 


oh welcome, tell us more about yourself and chloe, w also love photos.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

There's quite a lot of posts and ideas for teaching a dog to walk nice and heel at this thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=962


----------



## Chloe's Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks! I look forward to communicating with other Cockapoo owners.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Chloe's Mom. 

Try this : http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=KIKOPUP+LOOSE+LEASH&page=&utm_source=opensearch

The ones by kikopup are very good.
(if your not a normal yt user, you can tell on the bottom of the description like this: by kikopup | 1 week ago | 4,099 views)


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

My Freddy used to pull all the time and I felt as though I was having my arms ripped out of their sockets! I got him a non-pull harness from the company of animals. It did the trick, he now walks nicely (most of the time  ). The only problem I have now (having had the harness for a while) is it is dying his coat grey slightly.


----------

